
Choose the right navigation for your mobile app - creolabs
https://blog.creolabs.com/choose-the-right-navigation-for-your-mobile-app/
======
twodayslate
How is this on the front page? Am I missing something? This is just an ad for
Creloabs?

~~~
SwiftyBug
That was my first thought as well. But if you look at many apps on the iOS
AppStore, you will see that choosing the right navigation for a mobile app is
not so trivial as it seems. Sometimes the obvious needs to be stated because
it's not so obvious to everyone.

